# This nice local boy (sable) is on CL & IF



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

these people take him to our pound/shelter they are FULL & people are pleading on CLs to help save them. Wouldn't be good for this boy to end up that way. Please contact this person if you can help.









http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/1009786493.html










he is about 3 or 4 i have to get rid of him because i am moving..he is a good dog loves people and attention.his name is dutch he can be inside or outside he is a very smart dog.you can let him run around the yard without a leash and he will stay with you.. i need to get rid of him asap.he will need to be picked up from my house cannot meet anywhere..let me know if interested


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

OPPS, sorry mods, forgot Zanesville, OH first !


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds like even if this person wasn't moving and couldn't keep him, he needs to be saved from the owner. Maybe it's just me but if you love a dog and absolutely HAVE to find a new home for him, do you use words like "get rid of?"


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Poor sweetheart.. needs someone to please, needs someone who will appreciate all he has to offer! Anyone near Zanesville, OH?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I wish I was closer.








My boy friend would love this boy a great deal.
Looks just like BF's best buddy, who past away last May of old age.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone who says "get rid of" doesn't deserve a dog - there are other ways of putting it. Hope this sad looking fella will find a loving home........the owner sounds like he/she is having to make a fast getaway.....
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## DoggieDaddy (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll live in a tent before I'll give up my pup. As a matter of fact, I'm due to pick up a rescue on 2/7 to give him a forever home with me and my current pup. So I'll have two GSDs. I can hardly wait!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

This poor dog deserves better.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Updated 2/10

Now FREE ..........................
















http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/1029441203.html


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I just sent an email to this person asking about the dog. Obviously he needs help-I am in Virginia-but no dog should have to be dumped like this.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone close to Zanesville? THis boy needs to be pulled out of the situation quickly before he is dumped at the pound.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

LuvourGS- you are over your message limit-trying to contact you about this dog.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Still waiting to get a response from email-wish there was a number to call for him.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisLuvourGS- you are over your message limit-trying to contact you about this dog.


O sorry ! I will delete some.

We are in Zanesville.


----------

